# Do you cover your dogs crate?



## Andy-jr. (Mar 1, 2010)

I have had people ask me this before and I always say no. What do you guys do? Do you cover the crates or leave them? I'm talking about the wire crates.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

nothing goes on the crate. nothing on top, 
nothing leaning on the crate, no cover.

first i don't see the need for a cover.

second, i don't want anything on the crate
because i'm affraid of some freak accident.


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

I use mostly Vari kennels so most have become tables. I do have a towel covering one side of Vala's one crate so she will give Alexis peace when she is out. Donovan's wire crate has a cover over 1/2. He seems to like that.


----------



## sagelfn (Aug 13, 2009)

Sage's crate is in a corner a little out from the wall on the side. I put a cover over the top and the side away from the wall. He still gets plenty of air and has never bothered the cover. He seems to enjoy it more. His crate at my mom's house is not covered and he won't relax he just sits and stares.


----------



## Kayla's Dad (Jul 2, 2007)

i have a pad in the bottom of my crate. The tray that came with it actually now sits on top (as a shelf for the various training-hiking bags we use) and i have board on the side. That way Lancer and Kayla can have some separation. The front is not covered

If we are at a trial/workshop, then it is covered.


----------



## kelso (Jan 22, 2007)

We have wire crates for our dogs and do not cover them.
However we did when Kelso was a puppy just in the beginning for a few days, and also with Allie when we first got her as an older puppy while we stayed in a hotel with her when bringing her home. After that, we never have.

They love their crates!! For Kelso after those first few nights as a pup, we knew we couldn't do it as he would probably try to pull the cover through!


----------



## mjbgsd (Jun 29, 2004)

Cody and Isa's wire crates are not covered. Akbar's vari kennel is or else he will bark like a mad man at the cats.


----------



## Samba (Apr 23, 2001)

Mine love to pull any cloth covering into the crate for some fun shredding. I watched one dog zot the sheet with its tongue for several minutes before it stuck to the tongue long enough to get pulled inside. Persistant they are in getting any crate cover from the outside to the inside! No covers for them!


----------



## VaBeachFamily (Apr 12, 2005)

I have a nice comforter on Cullen's crate. Mainly, though, because the first few days home, he freaked out in there, and we would cover to calm him, and it worked. Now, though, he is in a bright room, and I cover the top and side * the other side is against the wall, so it's not really covered. He also has a comforter in his bed to lay on, tray still in, divider still in also. 

I am the same way though, his leashed, toy basket, and other things are on top of the crate... and it doesn't bow or show any signs of give under it, so I guess we are safe! I will show you a pic lol it's quite funny actually....


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

Sin's crate was never covered, but his crate was next to my bed. When I had the "Evil" Siberian Husky I covered it's kennel. It was a screamer and if it saw one of the cats at night time it would freak out and start screaming.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

I have two 42" wire crates and a 36" wire crate all in a row in my den. The bigger ones are not covered but the smaller one is. My sister made me a custom cover for it when I bought it. I take this crate to shows and agility trials and like having the cover. It has a front flap that can roll up and tie. I can go shop vendors and have my dog totally covered so he's left in peace. The inside is beige and the outside is black. When we go to the beach, I reverse it so the dog has a quiet, cool place to sleep (I also pin up the sides away from the sun for more ventilation).

The crates in my dog van and the crate in our bedroom are not covered. I do have old white sheets and those tin-foil looking blankets if we are at a show or trial and need to block out sun.


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

I use the wire crate in the house. It is not covered. I do have a tupperware container on top with treats in it. The container is small and very light weight. Hondo likes the ceiling fan at night, so I always leave it uncovered.


----------



## Sigurd's Mom (May 12, 2009)

I've always covered Sigurds cage with a yellow blanket. When he was a pup and his cage was in our bedroom, I would store pillows from our bed on it, and laundry and things would end up on top of it. Now that his cage is in the kitchen/living room, I still keep it covered. Things always end up on top of it... I've never had to worry about him chewing things though, he doesn't destroy/chew things...he's never even destroyed his OWN things. I think he likes the covered crate more, as it's more like a "cave" or a "den". When we visited my Mom, he would go in a crate without a sheet on top and he would act uneasy.

Here is him at 7 months in his cage, with things all on it... lol


----------



## Sigurd's Mom (May 12, 2009)

I just wanted to add that that was when we first moved in. Right now just a basket is on it... that amount of things aren't usually on it.


----------



## k950ECHO (Oct 15, 2009)

First, you must understand what the crate represents to the dog. Dogs are by nature den creatures -- and the crate, properly introduced, is its den. It is a safe haven where it does not need to worry about defending territory. It is its own private bedroom which it absolutely will not soil if it can help it. Judicious use of the crate can alleviate a number of problems, stop others from ever developing, and aid substantially in housetraining. Everyone idea is different. den-like secured place and helps to reduce barking and stress of your dog. Aside from covering him from direct light, it also lessens the tension every time he sees people approaching towards him. Dogs are den animals, hense sleeping under the table, under the bed, feeling protected secure, and dark. to each their own. What ever works for you


----------



## Samba (Apr 23, 2001)

I put a thin board on top of the wire crates. I found it at the craft store. It helps to distribute the weight of containers on top of the wire crates.


----------



## G-burg (Nov 10, 2002)

> Do you cover the crates or leave them? I'm talking about the wire crates.


No covers on any of mine..


----------



## Anja1Blue (Feb 27, 2008)

My dogs aren't in crates much these days, though they will still go in from time to time if they want some down time - I just leave the doors open. I covered them when they were young and "in training", but I don't bother now. I just have to keep clearing DH's stuff off the top - he likes to use them as a table top.
_______________________________________
Susan

Anja SchH3 GSD
Conor GSD
Blue BH WH T1 GSD - waiting at the Bridge


----------



## fightin14 (Feb 18, 2010)

I covered it one time when I had to let ECCO use it as a dog house until. COld and snowing/raining. Now it is just a catch all that she happens to sleep in. Sometimes she sleeps in the bed but that is very rare.


----------



## Syaoransbear (Sep 25, 2008)

No covers, he'll likely pull it into his crate(metal wire one). One time I locked his wire crate with a leash, and he someone managed to get the leash into his crate and he completely sawed through the very thick part of the material right under the metal clasp.


----------



## MansBestFriend (Jan 24, 2010)

I cover Bronco's cage at night or whenever my wife is in the room. He just sits there barking at her whenever she sits on the bed.


----------



## geokon_2000 (Jan 25, 2005)

Tried to cover Fizban's crate with a nice sheet....it ended up shredded IN his crate. Now I have boards on the sides with about4 inches open at the tops. I covered the top with light weight corrugated plastic...like cardboard that was used for a sign in the store where I work.....Now I just need to get some c clamps for his water dish so he don't dump it every time.


----------



## NoFearLivesHere (Mar 9, 2010)

I only cover my puppies crates at night. That way when I uncover the blanket over the crate they know its now time to get out and play.


----------

